# Disk I/O error during startup in Win98



## tdeal (Jul 16, 2001)

During startup in Win 98 I get a disk I/O error. I can't get any further......


----------



## ZachBenj (Jul 6, 2001)

When starting hit F8 as the bios summary screen is coming up. This should pull up a Boot menu. Select the one that allow you to boot to a prompt(forgot how MS worded it). At the prompt run scandisk. If it does not find it run it form C:\windows\command 
If you connaot get the boot menu try booting with a win 98 bootable disk and then run scandisk. This should fix the problem.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Are you refering to safemode? Tap F8 after the drivers have loaded but before the windows screen. Dont worry, sometimes you can miss it, just try again. When you get the menu it should be option 3, safemode. Enter 3 and hit enter. It will look different, dont worry, just run your maintainance and you will be fine. After. restart like normal.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Just recieved an email from tdeal.


"I never do get to windows. After the bios screen I get the error."

Have you checked your tray to see if you have a CD in it?


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

Yeah run Scandisk. In my experience I/O errors usually mean the hard disk is damaged in some way.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Another email.

"No disk in the disk drive. It seems as though it is trying to read my floppy and there is nothing in there either."


Just try to get to safemode and run scandisk. Should be ok.


----------



## DoyceJ (Jul 12, 2001)

Another email from tdeal.


I attempted to get to Safe Mode last night and was unable to get there. It went through my bios and I kept hitting F8 and nothing would happen. It would then read verifying DMI pool and then would go to disk I/O error


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Alright, I guess it's been discovered that there are 2 threads going for the same problem....PLEASE...don't post twice for the same problem....you've got different people trying to help you on the same problem....and it is much easier if we all have the same information.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=48546


----------

